# Mill Hollow Reservoir



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

A few friends and I headed up to Mill Hollow this morning, and started fishing at 7:15. Fishing was hot with a worm/bobber combo until about noon when the action died down. Fishing on the bottom produced nothing for us. The fish are all small and quite effective bait stealers. We didn't land a ton of fish, but we were getting constant action, which was fun. 

Fish are mostly rainbows, though I caught four tigers and two brookies. One of my friends caught 3 albinos, which are sure are getting hard to find these days.

Don't forget to watch carefully for deer on the drive up. You might see a few decent bucks, and plenty of other deer. They often forget to look both ways before crossing, so be careful. We almost hit one today.

Get out and take advantage of the Uintas while you can. They will be snowed out before you know it.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bring on the snow!!!! Anyway if you get into flies adams work well there. Nice work though. The deer sure are not car shy....well till you scream and honk the horn at the same time! The elk sure spook off though.


----------

